# 88" Monroe Stainless under tailgate spreader.



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is an older Monroe UTG spreader for older one ton dumps. It's for dump beds 88" wide. The spreader body is stainless, it was painted green by the last owner. The auger is mild steel. 

I do not have a harness or controller of any kind. There is no spinner. I do have the weld/bolt on mounts and this spreader. 

You can make this electric or hydraulic depending on your needs. This is a great foundation to build your next spreader on. 

I have a used hydraulic motor I will throw in if you would like it.

I'm located in Burlington WI 53105.

Price is $700 OBO also open to trades.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Open to offers!!!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any offer!!


----------

